# Es gibt gar keine Gaming Notebooks...



## Hardware Freak (1. November 2010)

...sondern höchstens mobile Desktops.  
 Das war mein Fazit als ich bei meinem super ausgestatteten „Gamer Notebook“ (hier meine Daten: CPU P8800 auf 2,8ghz, GPU nvidia 260gtxm (vergleichbar mit Desktopkarte 9800gt) und 4GB 1066 DDR3 Rams) auf die Idee kam den Stecker zu ziehen. Was einem die gesamte Industrie und leider auch alle Hardware Mags verschwiegen haben (oder ich habs überlesen?) ist das der Akkubetrieb bei ordentlichen Spielen zu einer totalen Ruckelorgie führt. In Zahlen ausgedrückt ziehe ich bei 3dmark 06 bei einer Sequenz mit 75fps den Stecker, schon rutscht es auf 35fps ab! Oder bei Unigine Tropics gerade erst waren es noch 30fps Stecker raus sind es 15fps. Ganz schön frustrierende Feststellung. Treiberseitig steht es auf max. Leistung. Taktraten bleiben laut cpu und gpu-z auch. Die Ausdauer meines Akkus ist normal, also denke ich der ist i.O.. Haben andere von euch das auch so festgestellt oder liegt es doch irgendwie an meinem Sys?
 Hoffe geholfen zu haben und freue mich auf Eure Kommentare!


----------



## Pagz (1. November 2010)

äh kommentare...
jop so siehts aus
Dazu ist die beste Graka die man kriegen kann gerade mal auf dem Niveau einer etwas besseren hd 5770(gtx 480m), kostet aber fast 1000€ Aufpreis


----------



## thecroatien (1. November 2010)

Hi,

das Problem stelle ich bei mir nicht fest. Habe zwar ein schwächeres Notebook(dell XPS m1530).
Doch auch im Akku betrieb, bei passenden Energie Einstellungen bleibt die Leistung scheinbar gleich.

Wie sieht es aus, wenn du direkt im Akku Betrieb 3dmark startest?

Ich vermute dein problem irgendwo anders...


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2010)

Also, nur weil man auf Akku umsteigt sollte sich da nix ändern, außer man hat bei den Energieeinstellungen was geändert oder übersehen. Aber so oder so: per Akku zocken kann man eh getrost vergessen. Notebooks mit einer wirklich guten Grafaikkarte halten idR maximal 3Std bei IDLE - also wenn man nix am laptop macht. Beim gamen aber ist der Akku deutlich schneller leer, mit Glück vlt. ne Stunde.


----------



## thecroatien (1. November 2010)

@Herbboy

klar, die akkuzeit ist dann nicht mehr groß, aber für ein kurzes überbrücken, sei es platzwechsel, oder ne halbe stunde aufm sofa sitzen sollte es ja reichen....


----------



## Freak2011 (1. November 2010)

also mit dem Leistungseibruch bei gezogenen Netzteil kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen und ich besitze nen Gamer !
läuft alles wie sonst auch!


----------



## foin (1. November 2010)

na klar gibt es gaming notebooks, aber für mich sind es dann keine notebooks mehr, denn die dinger sind meist saumäßig schwer und halten nur ne stunde im akku betrieb... 
ich denke so: Desktop für zuhause zum zocken und nen notebook für unterwegs, auch zum zocken, aber dann nur wenige spiele und nicht auf high... halt mehr zum arbeiten als zum spielen


----------



## Hardware Freak (1. November 2010)

Hm das es an den Einstellungen liegt kann ich mir nich vorstellen, aber vielleicht liegt s am Mobo oder Akku - muss mal schaun. Hat irgend einer auch eins von mysn? Schon mal danke für die Infos.


----------



## foin (1. November 2010)

ich glaub ich weiß woran es liegt, hat dein notebook ne onbord grafik als 2. grafikkarte... ? haben ja mittlerweile viele... das ist meist so eingestellt, das man am netzt die high end karte und sonst zum stromsparen die andere nimmt ..., das kann man soweit ich weiß in den windows stromspareinstellungen oder so umstellen...


----------



## Freak2011 (1. November 2010)

gar kein so dummer gedanke foin  könnte echt daran liegen  also dann lache ich aber Lautstark weil es dann hier wieder mal ein absoluter Gamer Notebook Flamer Thread is ^^


----------



## Hardware Freak (1. November 2010)

Ne habe nur meine 260 gtx drin. Danke trotzdem. Ich habe jetzt auch beim Support von mysn nachgefragt. Mal sehen...


----------



## Maltomat (1. November 2010)

Es könnte auch daran liegen das wenn man den Laptop vom Strom nimmt, er sich automatisch in einen Energiesparmodus versetzt...
Was bedeuten würde CPU und GPU takten runter.
Schon mal überprüft.?


----------



## foin (1. November 2010)

jop, das müsste man dann in den windows 7 stromspareinstellungen überprüfen, stell die doch einfach mal auf höchstleistung-....


----------



## Hardware Freak (1. November 2010)

Also wie schon in der Eröffnung geschrieben bleiben Takt CPU und GPU laut cpu und gpu-z gleich. Ich habe alle Energieoptionen (soviel is da bei vista 64 bit ja auch nich drinne) auf Höchstleistung. Da geht nix.


----------



## Freak2011 (1. November 2010)

also wenn alles auf gleichem Takt bleibt darf die Leistung nicht sinken !


----------



## Larson (1. November 2010)

Mal im Bios nachgesehen, ob dort vllt Energieoptionen sind?


----------



## foin (1. November 2010)

die vom bios ändert windows mitlerweile und bei Cool´n´quiet, das ja vom bios ausgeht gibt es taktänderungen und es ist, wenn man die stromsparoptionen auf höchstleistung hat auch aus...


----------



## Hardware Freak (2. November 2010)

Ne Bios auch gut...


----------



## Hardware Freak (2. November 2010)

Schenker Support: Sehr geehrter Herr 

hier handelt es sich um eine normale Eigenschaft de Gerätes.
Die mobilen HighEnd-Systeme müssen den Takt senken, da die Leistung aus dem Akku für eine Versorgung der vollen Taktraten nicht ausreicht.
Selbst im Höchstleistungsmodus sind Taktsenkungen unumgänglich.
Das BIOS mit der Version .17 wird auch an diesem Status nichts ändern.

Konstante Taktraten sind nur bei deutlich schwächeren Grafikkarten auch im Notebook realisierbar.
(Ihre Karte schafft selbst mit vermindertem Takt diese Leistungswerte.)

NA WAS SAG ICH!


----------



## thecroatien (2. November 2010)

Hmmm, nur weil das bei Schenker so ist, muss es nicht bei jedem anderem Gerät sein....


----------



## Hardware Freak (2. November 2010)

Ja ist schon recht in nem anderen Forum meinte einer bei seinen wär es nich. Aber ich schätze dann hält der Akku 20 min. und ist ruck zuck im Eimer... keine Ahnung.


----------



## thecroatien (2. November 2010)

Das könnte sein ja.

Aber man könnte Schenker ja dann darum bitten sowas auch Preiszugeben auf deren Internet Seite.

Grüße


----------



## foin (2. November 2010)

also eig dürfte das nicht sein und die akkus halten meist in den spielen so 60-100min... 
also ich denke da liegt nen deffekt vor... hat schenker mal zurückgeschrieben ? 
hast du schonmal das kabel gezogen und dann das spiel gestartet? was ist dann? oder nur mitten im spiel stecker gezogen?


----------



## thecroatien (2. November 2010)

@ Foin

60-100mins unter last!?

das wird ja selbst bei nem dualcore und 9 zellen akku schwer....

Das Problem ist denke ich nicht die Watt Zahl, bzw. was an Strommenge zu verfügung steht, eher wohl die Spannungen für Cpu und Graka..


----------



## Hardware Freak (2. November 2010)

Die Antwort von denen steht hier doch auf Seite 2 - ging super schnell. Wenn ich ausgesteckt starte ists dasselbe. Ich hätte früher echt gedacht, dass es nicht so viel ausmachen kann weil die 230V aus der Steckdose ja auch runter transformiert werden. Aber ist bestimmt echt zuviel Ampere, Akkus sind halt keine Trafos... na gut. Mag mein Notebook trotzdem und wenn ich das gleiche bei Dell ( mit noch einem Tick schlechteren Komponeneten ) bestellt hätte - wär ich bei 1700 anstatt 1200 eus gewesen. Finde mysn nach wie vor top


----------



## Hardware Freak (3. November 2010)

Oh hab sch...ß erzählt sowohl Gpu und Cpu Takt werden immer automatisch gesenkt. Hatte ich wohl falsch in Erinnerung. Sorry


----------



## foin (3. November 2010)

aber das muss! man doch irgendwie abstellen können,...


----------



## Freak2011 (5. November 2010)

funzt das nicht mit dem programm Fan speed heißt es glaube oder river cuva??  uff ich weiß es nimmer


----------



## foin (5. November 2010)

ne, damit machste nur die lüftersteuerungen, mit riva tuner kann ich grake nichts anfangen, aber ist das nicht nen tool für overclocking? damit müsste es dann doch gehen, denn wenn die taktraten fallen kannste sie damit ja wieder hochtakten


----------



## BlackSHeeP (5. November 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle Antworten durchgelesen.

Also hast du schon die Erweiterten Optionen der Energiesparplänen durchgeschaut? Das die CPU Power auch 100 - 100% im Akku modus hat und sich die Graka auch nicht runtertaktet?


----------



## foin (5. November 2010)

die takten sich aber runter! steht auf seite 2 oder so...
einstellungen müsste er alle durch haben...


----------



## Docy (5. November 2010)

Also ich hab net alle 4 Seiten, sondern nur den TO-Post gelesen. Aber das kann ich bestätigen. Hab ca. 22 Monate nur auf Notebook gezockt, immer mit Netzkabel angeschlossen, weil sonst der Screen in Energiesparmodus dunkelt, CPU-Leistung auch runtergeht. Man kann das zwar deaktivieren bzw. konfigurieren, aber wenn man auf Akku zockt, dann nicht länger als 2 Std. Mittlerweile is mein Akku hin, weil er so gut wie nie entladen wurde und hält keine 5 Minuten mehr. Ich weiß, dass Akkus ohne Entladung kaputt gehen und hab trotzdem nie den Stecker gezogen, aber mei, is ja jetzt wurscht. 

AUF KEINEN FALL EIN GAMING-NOTEBOOK KAUFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Die Monitore sind das Letzte, die Hitzeentwicklung kaum in Griff zu bekommen und allein schon wegs Größe der Graka und Speichermodule sehr leistungsbeschränkt. 

Wenn ihr nicht der Mangaer xyz seid, der 90% mobil sein muss und in der Mittagspause zockt, dann unbedingt zum Tower greifen. Da is alles besser, auch das Preis-Leistungs-Verhätlnis. Außerdem is es verdammt unbequem an einem Notebook zu zocken. Der Bildschrim ist zwangsläufig auf Tischhöhe, man buckelt ziemlich, die Tastatur auch in unkomfortablem Verhältnis zum Screen. Und wenn dann doch mal was defekt geht bzw. ihr aufrüsten wollt, dann is beim Notebook selbst nicht viel zu machen (oder ich mich trau mich nicht ran). Beim Tower is das ein simples Spiel, aber beim Notebook kanns euch schon passieren, dass sogar Staubausblasen gar nicht bzw. sehr zeitaufwendig möglich ist. 
Und auch die Ausleuchtung der Notebook-Monitore ist sehr bescheiden (modellabhängig, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Notebook-Screens an einen Desktop herankommen). Ich hab mal bei Prad.de ein Monitortestprogramm laufen lassen, wo ich über die bescheidene Ausleuchtung (Ecken dunkler, Ränder immer hell usw...) meines Notebooks "erfreut" war. 



FAZIT: Es gibt keine Gaming-Notebooks, nur mobile Desktops. Hast völlig Recht, kann ich in der Praxis bestätigen. Und diese mobilen Desktops fressen den Akku schneller auf, als du deinen Kaffee trinken kannst.


----------



## Hardware Freak (5. November 2010)

Komm ich ja gerade Recht - endlich ne Bestätigung. Aber Schenker meinte ja auch is nich drin. Ich habe ja auch mit SetFSB von 2,6 auf 2,8 ghz gestellt. Aber selbst wenn ich es im Akku Betrieb dann noch höher stellen würde - wär da auch noch die Graka die sich wehrt... und ich glaub noch immer soviel Ampere is gar nicht gut für den Akku. Sonst hätte man das so nicht vorgesehen. Tja aber mit Netzteil (und meinem geliebten Crystal Bright Display) find ich es für unterwegs doch ganz nett. Muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## Docy (5. November 2010)

Für unterwegs schon, aber nicht als Desktopersatz. Vor allem, wenn man Core-Gamer is (so wie ich). Das Notebook reicht da einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## foin (5. November 2010)

ich denke du wirst mit klarkommen, unterwegs zockt man ja nicht soo oft... aber es nervt schon nen bissel, schließlich hat man ja nen notebook gekauft...


----------

